# BBS Motorsport Rims question (ebay)



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

What are these rims made from, are they Magnesium? Is this a good deal on them, I'm assuming they are prolly that much each new.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...%3AIT


----------



## John A (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (98passat21)*

i won't be surprised if the price goes up 3x or more by the end....


----------



## shftat6 (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (John A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John A* »_i won't be surprised if the price goes up 3x or more by the end....


No kidding, 39 minutes left and only $800.







I suspect there are a lot of lurkers that will do some last minute bidding.


----------



## XenoLlama (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (shftat6)*

Someone stole them for 915.


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (XenoLlama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XenoLlama* »_Someone stole them for 915.

That's a definite steal.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (XenoLlama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XenoLlama* »_Someone stole them for 915.








the auction states they are from a Ford GT.....and IIRC, these are not magnesium wheels, as fas as I can tell....they would be center locks, not a 5 bolt pattern....and if they are, DO NOT buy them for daily driving use. Magnesium wheels are VERY brittle and must be x-ray'd for cracks after each race.....as they tend to EXPLODE when they fail, rather than just leak....


----------



## gotapex (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (LSinLV)*

Magnesium BBS are not always center locks.


----------



## Comptechgsr (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_Magnesium BBS are not always center locks.










excuse me, 
put a NWS before you post that.


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_







the auction states they are from a Ford GT.....and IIRC, these are not magnesium wheels, as fas as I can tell....they would be center locks, not a 5 bolt pattern....and if they are, DO NOT buy them for daily driving use. Magnesium wheels are VERY brittle and must be x-ray'd for cracks after each race.....as they tend to EXPLODE when they fail, rather than just leak....

put down the glue dude and please DONT NOT POST MISINFORMATION. bbs has always made non center lug magnesium wheels. THE DO NOT EXPLODE hell the first run z06's had magnesium.


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (98passat21)*

WOW, i wish i saw this auction, what a steal for only $915 bucks. i would have bought these wheels in a heartbeat.


----------



## 98passat21 (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_Magnesium BBS are not always center locks.









Yeah I know, I've seen a couple Bimmers riding on them. The ebay ones look the same as those, just those pictured have more lip. What is the MSRP on them?


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (gotapex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gotapex* »_









I just made a mess.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: BBS Motorsport Rims question (eh)*

Those wheels are the Motorsport "E" series - probably the E28. Most of them are for Porsche or BMW fitment, but the people at BBS can work with anyone to create a fitment for almost any car.
And those are indeed magnesium.
http://www.bbs-usa.com/public/race_wheels2.cfm


_Modified by collins_tc at 12:28 PM 12-29-2005_


----------

